# Pulled my Hay Ad.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I pulled my hay ad that I have been running for 20 yrs continuisly in local farm paper.Demand has outstripped my supply.Just going to try to supply my current customers.

I could sell another 1000 lg rd bales if I had them!

Maybe I need to raise my price more?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I pulled my hay ad that I have been running for 20 yrs continuisly in local farm paper.Demand has outstripped my supply.Just going to try to supply my current customers.
> 
> I could sell another 1000 lg rd bales if I had them!
> 
> Maybe I need to raise my price more?


You might need to raise your price a little with that kind of demand.....I wish we had that kind of a demand for rounds....if I did I would not be bustin my tail with little squares.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> I could sell another 1000 lg rd bales if I had them!
> 
> Maybe_* I need to raise my price more?*_


That *AND* plant more hay!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

That is a good problem to have! If your production isn't down. Congratulations. Martin


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> That *AND* plant more hay!!


Nope, fell into that trap years ago. Price and demand were up, so I planted a lot more. Then demand and price dropped, still had all those inputs and rents to cover, most importantly ate up my entire summer then half the winter just so I could practically give it away. The american farmer has a short memory at best and we always seem to over produce ourselves right out of profitability.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Ditto! Dad always said never plant cause its selling high. Your already too late for the party! Sylvester


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

urednecku said:


> That *AND* plant more hay!!


Used to have 430 acres of hay 5 yrs ago..175 acres this yr.With $6 corn and $14 beans I won't be expanding hay acres.If I'm going to make same per acre I guess I'll grow the corn and beans and have more time for fishing!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Nope, fell into that trap years ago. Price and demand were up, so I planted a lot more. Then demand and price dropped, still had all those inputs and rents to cover, most importantly ate up my entire summer then half the winter just so I could practically give it away. The american farmer has a short memory at best and we always seem to over produce ourselves right out of profitability.


Karen just got done telling me the same thing!We are not going to work all summer doing hay and delivering all winter.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Karen just got done telling me the same thing!We are not going to work all summer doing hay and delivering all winter.


Yup, I'm around the 160 acre mark now down from around 225 last year. Granted the lower yields have helped get done quicker but I'm done with first cut and actually have time to kill before the next one.

Went to the town festival with Tammy yesterday, going back today for the beer garden and hog roast at the local tavern. Going to town right now to get my truck washed by a bunch of cute young thangs in their bikini's. Couldn't do that if I still had that extra 65 acres of hay to mess with. Life is good.


----------

